# Setting a price for consulting



## massub (May 25, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm a pastry chef and a sourdough baker, living in Croatia, where there's only a handful of sourdough bakers, working with starters. So I'd be safe to say my knowledge is rare. I was asked recently to do consulting for a restaurant, to show the personnel how to make baguettes and whole wheat bread with starters and poolish. This would be my first consulting ever, as well, so I don't know what price to set. Take into consideration I can literally name people who know how to work with sourdough on the fingers on one hand, so there's something to be coveted there. I'd be grateful if you chefs would give me some smart advice about this.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Just my own personal opinion. If it's that coveted and there is a demand for it, might be worth it to train someone and job them out. You would still retain a placement fee and still have conrol of the amount of knowledge given forth.


----------

